# Ports for Xbox 360 won't open



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, I have entered all the ports for Xbox Live;

88 UDP/TCP
3074 UDP/TCP
53 UDP/TCP
80 UDP/TCP
1863 UDP/TCP

I used the PFPortChecker and I get a message reading "Your port is not open or not reachable"

I have entered everything on my Xbox manually, IP and everything. The Xbox's IP is 192.168.2.78

The reason I set all this up in the first place was because I randomly get disconnected from Xbox Live, and I can't reconnect unless I restart the router AND the Xbox. Also I seem to lose connection to a party if I am in one sometimes. The Xbox is wired directly into the router, I was lead to believe that opening all the ports would fix this issue, and since they are apparently not open this isn't making a difference. My router is the Belkin F5D9230-4

I still get disconnected randomly, doing all that hasn't changed anything.

Also my NAT seems to have a mind of it's own, before I did all this is was almost always strict or Moderate. After I did this it changed to open... Then back to Moderate, I looked into DMZ but apparently that's the last thing I want to do because my Xbox will be open to people... I might have to resort to that if these ports won't open

Please help!


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

My NAT says open again now -.-


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

And now I was hosting a private match on Black ops, and people in my party got disconnected, and from the game. But I didn't get signed out. Annoying! I can't put up with this


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I would suggest getting a new router, one that supports UPnP. This feature should make your gaming experience more pleasant and should do all the port opening on it's own when you need to host a game.

You can try a firmware upgrade and see if the problem can be resolve. If the router has UPnP, I would suggest using it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

and not a belkin or a linksys would be my recommendation.


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

Phou said:


> I would suggest getting a new router, one that supports UPnP. This feature should make your gaming experience more pleasant and should do all the port opening on it's own when you need to host a game.
> 
> You can try a firmware upgrade and see if the problem can be resolve. If the router has UPnP, I would suggest using it.


I checked to see if there was a firmware update, and it says there aren't any newer versions, are there any certain routers you'd recommended?


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

Found this;

Belkin : Support F5D9230-4 Wireless G Plus MIMO Router - Firmware Update

When I went to the firmware update section on my router it said there were no new versions..

Edit: I tried the version 5 update but it failed twice


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

I know it's Belkin, but it's apparently good for online games? 

Belkin Play N600 Wireless Dual-Band N+ Router F7D8302

Forget that, I found a list of compatible routers;

http://support.xbox.com/en-us/pages/xbox-live/get-started/connecting/network-hardware-compatible-xbox-live.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would reccomend the D-link DIR-615 or DIR-655 router. Both of these wireless routers support UPNP and perform well.


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

Jason09 said:


> I would reccomend the D-link DIR-615 or DIR-655 router. Both of these wireless routers support UPNP and perform well.



Thanks, since they are N would I have a better connection if I were to use an N wireless adapter for my Xbox? Assuming it's dualband I could leave the G side of it free for the laptops

If it's not I was looking at this; it's more convenient since I can get it in the shop and it's most likely cheaper, not sure about Upnp though

Netgear N300 Wireless Dual Band 2.4GHz and 5GHz Cable Router Free Delivery : Wireless Cable Router : Maplin


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The connection may be slightly better with an N adapter, however those routers can be set to broadcast G only.


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

Would I be taking advantage of the N router with a hard wired Xbox? I need the G for laptops and phones. Also I found this on eBay aha it's so cheap...

D-link DIR-615 4-Port Wireless Router BRAND NEW | eBay


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since wired connections are better for gaming, that type of connection would work great.


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

Must be worth a go for £10! I'll look into it, thanks a bunch!


----------



## 95MBP (Jul 18, 2011)

I've found a UPNP option for my Belkin router, I'll use that with UPNP enabled and see how it goes


----------

